# The Immortality Of Jeevatma - The Individual Soul



## Admin (Jul 9, 2004)

*The immortality of Jeevatma - The individual Soul by Sant Waryam Singh Ji 

*
Gurbani teaches us that Jeevatma (the individual soul) does not perish with the disintegration of physical body after death. It takes several births in different forms in order to suffer the reward and punishment of its deeds. We will narrate some more incidents in support of this view point. 

The story of an American Singh - I was at the house of S. Jagir Singh of Ropar in connection with the 'bhog ceremony' of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Akhand Path (uninterrupted recitation of the Sikh Scripture). There I happened to meet an acquaintance, S. Piara Singh of Bhaku Majra, who was an ideal Sikh. I had recently returned from America. We were conversing in general, when he asked me if I had met the American Sikhs whom Yogi Harbhajan Singh had converted to Sikhism. I said that I knew of them but I had only seen them going about in cars. He said that he would tell me something about them. S. Piara Singh was a prominent Gurmukh member of a Kirtani Jatha (Gurbani singing group). He said : "Once the group of American Sikhs came to Chandigarh. Master Gurbaksh Singh of village Jhallian went to listen to their Kirtan (singing of Gurbani). One of the American Sikhs asked him if he knew S. Piara Singh (i.e. me) of village Bhaku Majra. He replied that he met me everyday. The American Sikh then requested Master Ji to ask me to see him at Chandigarh and added that he would wait for me under a tree on Chandigarh - Ropar Road at the second village outside Chandigarh. Next day, accompanied by my wife I set out for Chandigarh on a scooter. When I reached near village Badheri, somebody hailed me by my name : "Piara Singh Ji! I am waiting for you here'. I was surprised for I did not know the American Sikh. I wondered how he had recognized me. I alighted from the scooter and approached him. After exchanging greetings, we sat at a secluded place. I said: 'Mr. Singh, I do not know you; how do you know me?' At this he replied : 'Piara Singh Ji, I did not know you earlier but ever since I have started meditating on God's Name after embracing Sikhism, I have come to know you fully and I have specifically come here to see you after getting leave from my job. I have come to remove a doubt.' The American Sikh continued speaking and I kept listening to him. He further said : 'Piara Singh Ji, did you have a sister who is no more?' I replied in the affirmative and wondered how he knew about it. I was still wondering when he said that her name was Gurdial Kaur. He revealed my father's name, our home address, the structure of our house, the name of the street and the particular tree that grew near it. At this I said to him, 'Don't put riddles to me. Kindly tell me how you have come to know all these details about me and my family.' He said : 'I am none other than Gurdial Kaur. In my daily life, I was regular in doing 'Nit-nem' (banis prescribed for a Sikh for daily recitation or reading). I used to accompany you to listen to all-night Gurbani-singing sessions. I had come to realise my inner self. I enjoyed the pleasure of reciting God's Name. I had entered the region of 'anhad shabad' (mystic sound experienced by yogis in deep meditation). Then I fell ill and died. Bound by my deeds I was once again born as a human being. I am living in America. My home is in California. I embraced Sikhism through Yogi Harbhajan Singh, and on account of the 'sanskaras' (influences of previous birth, or residual proclivities of the past birth) of my previous births, as soon as I embraced Sikhism and started meditations and prayers according to Shabad Surat marg (concentrating on the primordial sound), my trikuti (middle of forehead just above the eyebrows) was opened. I started seeing into the past, and as I ascended within my inner self, the scene became more and more clear. Finally I saw my home (in previous birth). I learnt about the name of my village, province and country. The memories of my previous birth hindered my meditations on God's Name. For my satisfaction I had to come to India with the group (of American Sikhs) and to remove my doubts I have given you the trouble. Now I shall return home. Kindly let me know if I can do anything for you." Piara Singh told me that he was amazed at knowing all this and that he was revealing this secret to me that day and since then he had started doing meditation and worship with greater zeal and concentration. Other persons, sitting with me were also listening. I can't say whether or not it had any effect on him. But I was thinking repeatedly that after one's physical death the 'jeev' (individual soul) does not die but assumes another form or body.


----------

